# The answer to a Carputer



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

The Asus VivoStick is a $129 PC-on-a-stick that runs Windows 10 | The Verge


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Sounds cool


----------



## Dustin_Kimble (Sep 1, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B7...ywords=Nuc&dpPl=1&dpID=31M+HcczP+L&ref=plSrch
But this is upgradable, faster, will accommodate a DC-DC startup controller, quiet, and not that much more expensive. It really depends on how little space you have and what your end goals are I guess.... 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustin_Kimble (Sep 1, 2015)

Question is, how stripped of a system would you have to run to use this?
Tom's hardware had this to say about an early test unit they reviewed, 
However, its 22nm Bay Trail Atom Z3735F was underpowered, especially on the graphics front, and it ran hot enough to require the Stick to have active cooling with a fan.*
Some specs on the processor... 
http://ark.intel.com/m/products/802...-Cache-up-to-1_83-GHz#@product/specifications
I'd still go with the NUC any day. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

